# Erklärung der Eigenschaften eines Rutenblanks



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch zum 1000er Beitrag


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Sehr gut erklärt, Aber vermutlich leider mal wieder für die Katz, weil es nicht kapiert wird, zu viel zu lesen und begreifen und das komprimierte Katalogwissen zu haltbar ist.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was in diesem Beitrag geschrieben wurde, ist natürlich nichts neues und auch hier im Board wurden in den letzten 20 Jahren mehrere Beiträge darüber veröffentlicht. Jedoch glaube ich, dass es angebracht ist von Zeit zu Zeit einen Thread mit dieser Thematik zu eröffnen, da man wirklich nicht erwarten kann, dass jeder neue Boardie das gesamte Board durchliest.



Ich finde, das ich ein sinnvolle Ansatz und mir persönlich hat dein Beitrag auf jeden Fall etwas gebracht, danke ein dickes Dankeschön


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2020)

Eine schöne Synopsis -ich finds toll, das Du Deinen 1000sten Beitrag mit so einen aufwändigen und hilfreichen Post feierst ,
vielen Dank und herzlichen Glückwunsch,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Januar 2020)

Tldr - welche 39 € Zanderrute brauche ich für den Rhein?!


Nee wirklich toll und fundiert, danke o Bilcherino


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Januar 2020)

Super Beitrag! !!
Hoffe auch das er von den Leuten verstanden wird !
Was ich noch hinzufügen möchte ist,  das man die UL Ruten auch mitlerweile gerne in UUL und UL differenziert.  

LG Michael


----------



## jkc (22. Januar 2020)

Jou, netter Beitrag auch wenn ich in Teilen etwas anderer Meinung bin; Für mich ist eine spitzenbetonte Rute immer auch hart (verglichen innerhalb ihrer Gewichtsklasse, wenn ich jetzt hin gehe und ne Spitzenbetonte Matchrute mit ner parabolischen Walleransitzrute vergleiche wird die Wallerrute wohl härter rüber kommen), in den wichtigesten Punkten stimme ich überein.

Bzgl. dem Wurfgewicht von Karpfenruten habe ich allerdings andere Erfahrugen gemacht, über 68g lacht eine 3 Lbs Rute nur. Bei den Ruten die ich hatte / habe und im Freundeskreis unterwegs sind war´s bzgl des optimalen WGs etwa so:
2,5lbs ~ 60g
2,75lbs ~ 80g
3lbs ~100g
3,5lbs ~ 120g
Ich bin jetz bei keiner einzigen Rute hin gegangen und habe nachgemessen ob die draufgeschriebene Testkurve stimmte, aber das traf als Richtwert auf mehrere bis viele Ruten je Testkurve zu.

Grüße JK


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Januar 2020)

Danke @Bilch für den Beitrag! Gut gemacht.
Was die WG's der Karpfenruten angeht, bin ich auch bei jkc. Da habe ich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Januar 2020)

Sehr gute Erklärung und wieder einmal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich auch mal einen (Diskussions)Beitrag dazu geschrieben. 
Es wäre gut wenn dein Beitrag irgendwo oben festgepinnt werden könnte.


----------



## Floriho (22. Januar 2020)

Hi,



schön zusammen gefasst. Nur eine Anmerkung zu der Aktion. Hier muss man auch etwas aufpassen.
Früher konnte man anhand der Verjüngung die Aktion ableiten, das war wohl fertigungstechnisch bedingt. Durch neue Methoden und Material ist es aber möglich z. B. eine parabolische Aktion auch mit einem Blank der eine starke Verjüngung (fast taper) hat zu erzielen.

Wer also sagt dieser Blank hat einen fast taper (Verjüngung) hat damit genauso recht, wie jemand anderes der sagt, die Rute hat einen slow taper (Aktion).

Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich.


----------



## alexpp (22. Januar 2020)

Straff bedeutet für mich das gleiche wie hart, also ein höheres WG.
Schnell dagegen ein hochmodulierter Blank und vor allem leichte Ringe. Da aber oft Ruten in einem bestimmten Preisbereich gesucht werden, ist die Ausstattung ähnlich und dann bedeutet "schnell" (würde den Begriff in dem Fall nicht verwenden) eigentlich dann wieder nur höheres WG.


----------



## Bilch (22. Januar 2020)

Danke für alle Eure Kommentare bis jetzt. Hoffentlich kommen noch mehrere, denn "... mehr Leute haben mehr Verstand. Der eine rät das, der andere wieder was anderes, und so wird das Schwerste leicht vollbracht ..." (Schwejk ).

@jkc und @Christian.Siegler, danke für den Kommentar bezüglich das reale WG von Karpfenruten. Ich habe auch in einigen Foren gelesen, dass mit dieser Formel errechnetes WG viel niedriger ist als das reale. Ich konnte aber leider keine andere Formel finden.

@Angler9999, Du hast damals einen super Beitrag geschrieben und ist der erste, an den ich gedacht habe, als ich von älteren Beiträgen geschrieben habe   Und weil Du zu bescheiden bist einen Link einzufügen, habe ich es getan

@baunzer, das stimmt, was Du schreibst; und oft ist es auch umgekehrt – der Blank verjüngt sich langsam und hat trotzdem eine Spitzenaktion. Aktion bedeutet aber immer noch, welcher Teil des Blanks sich unter Belastung biegt, obwohl das nicht mehr ausschließlich durch Verjüngung erreicht wird


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @jkc und @Christian.Siegler, danke für den Kommentar bezüglich das reale WG von Karpfenruten. Ich habe auch in einigen Foren gelesen, dass mit dieser Formel errechnetes WG viel niedriger ist als das reale. Ich konnte aber leider keine andere Formel finden.


Ich habe da auch keine Formel. Das sind eher Erfahrungen aus der Praxis...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Januar 2020)

Betr. der Karpfenruten sollte man auch noch auf die Preisklasse achten, eine 3lbs GFK-Rute ist in der Regel weicher als eine CFK-Rute. Und manchmal würde ich einer GFK-Rute auch mehr Wurfgewicht zutrauen, aber das ist einfach auch Rutenabhängig, es kann auch genau andersrum sein. Und die Wurfgewichte von @jkc würde ich auch so festhalten.

Danke an @Bilch für seinen tollen Bericht


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Januar 2020)

@Bilch: Super, danke für den extrem guten Beitrag. Klar verständlich und ein bisschen habe ich mich ertappt gefühlt. Die Begriffe habe ich auch schon häufiger durcheinander geschmissen, obwohl ich's eigentlich weiß ...


----------



## Bilch (22. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Bilch: Super, danke für den extrem guten Beitrag. Klar verständlich und ein bisschen habe ich mich ertappt gefühlt. Die Begriffe habe ich auch schon häufiger durcheinander geschmissen, obwohl ich's eigentlich weiß ...


Danke! Dich hatte ich nicht im Sinn, als ich den Satz schrieb. Offensichtlich hat meine Frau recht - sie hat nämlich schon immer gemeint, dass ich sehr schlecht zuhöre


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke! Dich hatte ich nicht im Sinn, als ich den Satz schrieb. Offensichtlich hat meine Frau recht - sie hat nämlich schon immer gemeint, dass ich sehr schlecht zuhöre


Männer hören nicht schlecht. Sie hören selektiv!


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Männer hören nicht schlecht. Sie hören selektiv!


Wie bitte?


----------



## Bilch (22. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Männer hören nicht schlecht. Sie hören selektiv!


Stimmt. Dass heisst, wenn @Georg Baumann Fehler mach, Sind sie im Kontext so unbedeutend, dass mein Gehirn sie einfach sofort löscht


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Männer hören nicht schlecht. Sie hören selektiv!





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


Wir haben kein schlechtes Gehör, wir hören auch nicht schlecht zu. Wir hören allerdings nicht jedes sinnfreie Nebengeschwurbel.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2020)

Besonders im Dialog Mann - Frau. Männer sind genetisch gesehen Klatextler. Frauen bevorzugen den Subtext.


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Besonders im Dialog Mann - Frau. Männer sind genetisch gesehen Klatextler. Frauen bevorzugen den Subtext.



Frage ich meine Tochter, wie's in der Schule war, kriege ich den Vormittag in ECHTZEIT erzählt. Frage ich meinen Sohn "Und, wie war's heute in der Schule?", kommt als Antwort IMMER: "Gut." - Thema durch


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Frage ich meine Tochter, wie's in der Schule war, kriege ich den Vormittag in ECHTZEIT erzählt. Frage ich meinen Sohn "Und, wie war's heute in der Schule?", kommt als Antwort IMMER: "Gut." - Thema durch



Jeweiliger Notenschnitt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Frage ich meinen Sohn "Und, wie war's heute in der Schule?", kommt als Antwort IMMER: "Gut." - Thema durch




Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Ist hier auch so. 

Wie das alte Sprichwort schon sagt: "Ein Mann - ein Wort. Eine Frau - ein Wörterbuch."


----------



## Jason (22. Januar 2020)

Sehr Aufschlussreicher Bericht. Danke dafür.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

bei Karpenruten geht die Umrechnung lbs in gramm wie folgt: unze mal lbs. Also bei einer 3lbs Rute: 28,35 (1 Unze) X 3lbs = 85,05 gramm Wurgewicht. So habe ich das mal gelernt. Wobei die meisten 3lbs Karpenruten mehr werfen können.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2020)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Karpenruten geht die Umrechnung lbs in gramm wie folgt: unze mal lbs. Also bei einer 3lbs Rute: 28,35 (1 Unze) X 3lbs = 85,05 gramm Wurgewicht. So habe ich das mal gelernt. Wobei die meisten 3lbs Karpenruten mehr werfen können.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Schau mal, von wann diese Formel stammt. Damals baute man die Ruten noch aus Bambus...!


----------



## Thomas. (23. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei Karpfenruten z.B. wird die Stärke mit der Testkurve angegeben. Jedoch nicht in Gram, sondern in Pfund (lbs). Aus der Testkurve kann man dann ungefähr das WG errechnen in dem man die lbs mit 454 vermehrt (1 lbs ist ca. 454 g) und das Resultat mit 16 dividiert. So bekommt man das maximale WG. Das max. WG einer 3 lbs Rute beträgt also ca. 85 g, das ideale (-20 %) aber ca. 68 g.





kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Karpenruten geht die Umrechnung lbs in gramm wie folgt: unze mal lbs. Also bei einer 3lbs Rute: 28,35 (1 Unze) X 3lbs = 85,05 gramm Wurgewicht. So habe ich das mal gelernt. Wobei die meisten 3lbs Karpenruten mehr werfen können.
> 
> Gruß Gerd





Andal schrieb:


> Schau mal, von wann diese Formel stammt. Damals baute man die Ruten noch aus Bambus...!




und wo ist da jetzt er unterschied


----------



## Salt (23. Januar 2020)

Klasse Artikel! 
Sehr gut & umfassend die Thematik erklärt   

Aus Sicht des Rutenbauers muss ich natürlich noch ne Kleinigkeit ergänzen....
Das sich das Taper nicht nur aus der Verjüngung ergibt wurde ja schon gesagt. Etwas irreführend ist dagegen die Aussage, das sich zBsp bei einem Fast Taper nur der obere Teil des Blanks verjüngt. Das würde im Endeffekt ja bedeuten das danach ein Parallelrohr folgt, was aber nicht stimmt und einfach nachgemessen werden kann.
Das Taper wird neben der Verjüngung auch über den Materilamix & Aufbau innerhalb der Matte bestimmt.

Und zu den Formeln zur WG Berechnung....alles schön und gut solange der Blank nicht vom  Hersteller über- oder unterzeichnet ist.
Sorry das besonders das wieder zu mehr Unsicherheit führt als Klarheit zu schaffen, ist aber leider Fakt bei manchen Blanks.

Aber im großen und ganzen wie schon gesagt


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Januar 2020)

Das stimmt. Für uns ist es in den Tests sehr schwer, neben den subjektiven Eindrücken am Wasser objektivie Kriterien anzulegen. Stimmt die WG-Angabe, stimmen die Aussagen zur Aktion? Letztlich ist das nur relativ unwissenschaftlich zu bestimmen. 

LG, Georg


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Karpenruten geht die Umrechnung lbs in gramm wie folgt: unze mal lbs. Also bei einer 3lbs Rute: 28,35 (1 Unze) X 3lbs = 85,05 gramm Wurgewicht. So habe ich das mal gelernt. Wobei die meisten 3lbs Karpenruten mehr werfen können.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Eine Theorie besagt, dass lbs bei Krapfenruten nicht Pfund, sondern s.g. Libras bedeutet und dass eine Libra 28,4 g ist. Das ist zweimal falsch. Erstens bedeutet lbs Pfund, die abkürzung lb bzw. lbs (Plural, im Gebrauch vor allem in den Vereinigten Staaten) stammt aus den lateinischen Worten „Libra Pondo“ (Pfund an Gewicht). 28,4 g ist aber eine Unze (1/16 Pfund).
Die Formel ist eigentlich 100 % richtig, nur die Erklärung falsch. Das WG aus der Testkurve errechnet man nämlich so, dass man die in lbs angegebene Testkurve mit dem Gewicht einer Unze in Gramm multipliziert (28,4 = 454/16).

@jkc und @Christian.Siegler, ich habe die Erklärung für das zu niedrige WG gefunden. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass aus der Tetkurve errechnetes WG das max. WG ist. Ist aber nicht so; das ist das optimale WG. Und um das reale max. WG zu errechnen, muss man bei den leichteren Ruten noch 10 % dazu geben, bei den schweren aber bis zu 15 %.
Bei einer 3 lbs Rute ist das optimale WG 85 g. + 15 % ist das 97,8 g und so sind wir sehr nah an den 100 g von @jkc


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Sorry das besonders das wieder zu mehr Unsicherheit führt als Klarheit zu schaffen, ist aber leider Fakt bei manchen Blanks.


Du musst Dich wirklich nicht entschuldigen. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass Leute wie Du, die viel mehr Wissen, praktisches und theoretisches, habt als ich, Eure Meinung sagt und auf die Fehler im Text zeigt


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du musst Dich wirklich nicht entschuldigen. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass Leute wie Du, die viel mehr Wissen, praktisches und theoretisches, habt als ich, Eure Meinung sagt und auf die Fehler im Text zeigt



naja vielleicht wird ide Verwirrung jetzt komplett;-))

Bei Taper geht es streng genommen um genau - nur um Verjüngung - alles andere sind Hinzufügungen , Umdeutungen nennt es wie ihr wollt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Bei Taper geht es streng genommen um genau - nur um den Grad der Verjüngung im Spitzenteil der Rute - alles andere sind Hinzufügungen , Umdeutungen nennt es wie ihr wollt.



@angler1996, Tschuldigung, ich will dich nicht verbessern, denn du hast ja Recht damit, sondern nur vervollständigen.

Hier erklärt Uli Beyer die Eigenschaften/Begriffe, zwar nur am Beispiel einer Hechtspinnrute, aber das lässt sich ja übertragen.
Und natürlich macht er daraus auch eine Werbeveranstaltung, aber ihr seid ja schon Groß und könnt dies Filtern!






Jürgen


----------



## Salt (23. Januar 2020)

Geiles Thema, nicht war?
Da jeder irgendwie etwas anderes unter bestimmten Begriffen versteht und auch die Hersteller das nicht einheitlich hinbekommen lässt sich darüber ewig diskutieren   

Trotzdem denke ich das wir hier eine der besten Zusammenfassungen im Netz dazu haben!


----------



## alexpp (23. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Für uns ist es in den Tests sehr schwer, neben den subjektiven Eindrücken am Wasser objektivie Kriterien anzulegen. Stimmt die WG-Angabe, stimmen die Aussagen zur Aktion? Letztlich ist das nur relativ unwissenschaftlich zu bestimmen.
> 
> LG, Georg


Bezüglich Aktion und WG kann das schon objektiv gemacht werden. Die Ruten unter Last fotografieren. Für das Wurfgewicht optimalerweise mit einer "geeichten" Rute, um bei Vergleichen das WG genauer abschätzen zu können. Gute Rutenhersteller wie Yamaga Blanks, Zenaq, aber auch Sportex bieten solche Aufnahmen.


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2020)

[QUOTE="Bilch, post: 5003266, member]

@jkc und @Christian.Siegler, ich habe die Erklärung für das zu niedrige WG gefunden. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass aus der Tetkurve errechnetes WG das max. WG ist. Ist aber nicht so; das ist das optimale WG. Und um das reale max. WG zu errechnen, muss man bei den leichteren Ruten noch 10 % dazu geben, bei den schweren aber bis zu 15 %.
Bei einer 3 lbs Rute ist das optimale WG 85 g. + 15 % ist das 97,8 g und so sind wir sehr nah an den 100 g von @jkc 
[/QUOTE]

Jou, schon näher dran, ich schrieb aber vom optimalen WG, nicht vom maximalen.


----------



## Salt (23. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bezüglich Aktion und WG kann das schon objektiv gemacht werden. Die Ruten unter Last fotografieren. Für das Wurfgewicht optimalerweise mit einer "geeichten" Rute, um bei Vergleichen das WG genauer abschätzen zu können. Gute Rutenhersteller wie Yamaga Blanks, Zenaq, aber auch Sportex bieten solche Aufnahmen.



Für die Aktion unter Last mag das funktionieren, für's Wurfgewicht bringt das teilweise garnix.

Ich hab schon einge Ruten knallen sehen oder selbst zerschossen mit Gewichten die im Mittel der "Herstellerangaben" lagen und sich erstmal als sehr gut handelbar anfühlten. 
Da es sich nicht um Einzelfälle bei den betroffenen Modellen handelte kann Materialfehler fast sicher ausgeschlossen werden und da es idr neue Ruten waren kanns auch keine Ermüdung gewesen sein.

Grade moderne Spinnruten mit brettharter Aktion sind mMn anfällig dafür.
Da sieht man auch mit Gewichten am oberen Ende der Range auf Fotos fast nix.
Wenn die dann noch schön leicht sind, also dünnwandig, dann knallts ziemlich leicht wenn man die voll durchzieht!


----------



## alexpp (23. Januar 2020)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir das gleiche meinen. Ruten in einem bestimmten Winkel einspannen und mit Gewicht belasten. Im direkten Vergleich kann ich so die Härte bzw. WG gut abschätzen. Mich inzetessiert das optimal zu werfende Gewicht und nicht, ob die Rute das aushält. Das sollte kein Problem sein, weil die Ruten mit dem optimalen Gewicht normal nicht grenzwertig belastet werden.


----------



## Salt (23. Januar 2020)

Dann geb ich dir ein praktisches Beispiel:
Rute (blank ) ist gelabelt mit 15-90g (zugegeben schon eine verdächtige weite Range) zeigt wagerecht gehalten bei 80g statischer Belastung nur minimale Auslenkung und fühlt sich auch im Wurf damit gut an.
Bricht im Wurf mit 60g...Wie gesagt, kein Einzelfall bei dieser Serie.
Das sind dann praktische Erfahrungswerte.

Ich selbst würde mir auch nach fast 30 Jahren Spinnfischen, 10 Jahren Tackledealer und 5 Jahren Rutenbau nicht zutrauen anhand von Bildern das optimale WG zu ermitteln. Bei der Aktionskurve bin ich aber ganz bei dir.


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2020)

Es ist ja auch so, dass es durchaus gewollt ist, dass Angelruten, aber auch tatsächliche Hakengrößen, Konfektionsgrößen keiner Norm folgen. Das generiert zusätzlichen Umsatz. Nicht auszudenken, wenn man die Katalogautoren ihrer schriftstellerischen Freiheit berauben würde und jeder Kunde klipp und klar sehen könnte, was jeder einzelne Artikel zu leisten im Stande ist. Vor allem sind auch alle Angler gleich. Die Großen, die Dicken, die Kleinen, die Dünnen... alle empfinden ja einen Rutenblank gleich hart, weich u.s.w.u.s.f..

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Es ist mehr als aller Ehren wert, hier Licht in die Finsternis bringen zu wollen!


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @angler1996, Tschuldigung, ich will dich nicht verbessern, denn du hast ja Recht damit, sondern nur vervollständigen.
> 
> Hier erklärt Uli Beyer die Eigenschaften/Begriffe, zwar nur am Beispiel einer Hechtspinnrute, aber das lässt sich ja übertragen.
> Und natürlich macht er daraus auch eine Werbeveranstaltung, aber ihr seid ja schon Groß und könnt dies Filtern!
> ...


Als ich mir dieses Video zum ersten Mal angesehen habe, da habe ich "gelernt", dass Spitzenaktion eine schnelle Rute bedeutet. Denn genau das sag Uli bei ca. 10.00 ("... dann sollte also tatsächlich das meiste biegen der Angelrute in der Spitze passieren. Das nennt man dann auch eine schnelle Rute ..."). Das er später bei ca. 12.40 auch eine korrekte Definition der Rutenschnelligkeit liefert, habe ich vergessen   ("… Je leichter man antippen kann und Ihr habt ein richtig gutes Gefühl da unten im Handteil, desto besser ist Eure Angelrute, desto schneller ist Eure Angelrute ..."). Gerade dieser Tipp mit dem Antippen ist einer der besten in diesem Video!


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bezüglich Aktion und WG kann das schon objektiv gemacht werden. Die Ruten unter Last fotografieren. Für das Wurfgewicht optimalerweise mit einer "geeichten" Rute, um bei Vergleichen das WG genauer abschätzen zu können. Gute Rutenhersteller wie Yamaga Blanks, Zenaq, aber auch Sportex bieten solche Aufnahmen.





Salt schrieb:


> Für die Aktion unter Last mag das funktionieren, für's Wurfgewicht bringt das teilweise garnix.
> 
> Ich hab schon einge Ruten knallen sehen oder selbst zerschossen mit Gewichten die im Mittel der "Herstellerangaben" lagen und sich erstmal als sehr gut handelbar anfühlten.
> Da es sich nicht um Einzelfälle bei den betroffenen Modellen handelte kann Materialfehler fast sicher ausgeschlossen werden und da es idr neue Ruten waren kanns auch keine Ermüdung gewesen sein.
> ...


Nehmen wir eine neue Zanderrute mit 30 g und eine alte klassiche Hechtrute mit 60 g. Welche würde sich wohl mehr biegen?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das er später bei ca. 12.40 auch eine korrekte Definition der Rutenschnelligkeit liefert, habe ich vergessen  ("… Je leichter man antippen kann und Ihr habt ein richtig gutes Gefühl da unten im Handteil, desto besser ist Eure Angelrute, desto schneller ist Eure Angelrute ..."). Gerade dieser Tipp mit dem Antippen ist einer der besten in diesem Video!



Da siehst du mal das Durcheinander der Begrifflichkeiten, für mich ist dies die Rückmeldung, oder auch taktile Wahrnehmung.
Diese wird dann auch noch subjektiv wahrgenommen, warum soll es auch einfach zu definieren sein?
Wie und warum dies physikalisch zu erklären ist, weiß ich selbst auch nicht?
Nur das viele Faktoren dabei wirken, wie z.B. Material, Dicke und Ausführung des Griffs, sicherlich auch die Dicke der Blankwandung, als auch das Material des Selbigen, GFK, oder Kohlefaser, viel oder wenig Harzanteile.

Die Schnelligkeit einer Rute ist bei mir die Rückstellung, also die Zeit die es braucht in welcher die Rutenspitze nach einer Biegung wieder in die Null-Position geht.
Dies wird dann häufig verwechselt, wenn man von Herstellern ließt, Super Fast, Fast, oder auch Medium Fast, womit dann eigentlich der Taper gemeint ist, also die Verjüngung der Spitze.
Auf die Rückstellfähigkeit/Geschwindigkeit, hat der Taper allerdings sicher einen großen Einfluss, vielleicht wird dieser Begriff deshalb häufig verwechselt?

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da siehst du mal das Durcheinander der Begrifflichkeiten, für mich ist dies die Rückmeldung, oder auch taktile Wahrnehmung.
> Diese wird dann auch noch subjektiv wahrgenommen, warum soll es auch einfach zu definieren sein?
> Wie und warum dies physikalisch zu erklären ist, weiß ich selbst auch nicht?
> Nur das viele Faktoren dabei wirken, wie z.B. Material, Dicke und Ausführung des Griffs, sicherlich auch die Dicke der Blankwandung, als auch das Material des Selbigen, GFK, oder Kohlefaser, viel oder wenig Harzanteile.
> ...


Ich habe Uli so verstanden: wenn die Rute eine sehr gute Rückmeldung hat, dann wurde sie aus hochwertigen Materialen hergestellt, was auch bedeutet, dass sie schnell ist.
Ist halt Interpretationssache ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Januar 2020)

Schnelligkeit einer Rute bedeutet die Rückstellung der Rute, nicht die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schnelligkeit einer Rute bedeutet die Rückstellung der Rute, nicht die Rückmeldung.


Steht so auch in meinem Text. Höher Kohlefaseranteil bedeutet aber auch bessere Rückmeldung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Steht so auch in meinem Text. Höher Kohlefaseranteil bedeutet aber auch bessere Rückmeldung.



Das ist zu pauschal und nicht zwingend zutreffend.
Eine parabolische Rute kann schnell sein, aber Rückmeldung gibt sie beim Gufieren nicht zwingend, und das auch wenn diese einen hohen Anteil an Kohlefaser hat.


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist zu pauschal und nicht zwingend zutreffend.
> Eine parabolische Rute kann schnell sein, aber Rückmeldung gibt sie beim Gufieren nicht zwingend, und das auch wenn diese einen hohen Anteil an Kohlefaser hat.


Klar, erstens muss man natürlich die Rute für die Angelart benutzen, für die sie von Härte und Aktion gedacht ist.


----------



## alexpp (24. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nehmen wir eine neue Zanderrute mit 30 g und eine alte klassiche Hechtrute mit 60 g. Welche würde sich wohl mehr biegen?


Von meinen Ruten, die ich fotografiert hatte, biegt sich die weiße Yasei Heavy Pike bis 60g etwas mehr durch, als die Aspius bis 28g (ebenfalls die letzte weiße Aspius MH) . Das zeigen solche Aufnahmen sehr gut auf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nehmen wir eine neue Zanderrute mit 30 g und eine alte klassiche Hechtrute mit 60 g. Welche würde sich wohl mehr biegen?



? Was wills du damit aussagen?


----------



## alexpp (24. Januar 2020)

Ich finde derart unterschiedliche WG Angaben einfach unpassend bzw. ungeeignet. Bei durchgehend realistischen Angaben wüsste bspw. ein Zanderangler, dass er eine Rute bis 50g oder 70g wählen muss, falls er es zum Jiggen straff haben will. Optimal wäre sogar nur ein optimales Wurfgewicht, wie ich es bei Sportex gesehen habe.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (24. Januar 2020)

Schöner Bericht! 

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch einen kleinen Beitrag zum Thema, passt ergänzend hier ganz gut rein.

Was steckt in der Rute? – Teil 1 und Was steckt in der Rute? – Teil 2


----------



## Thomas. (24. Januar 2020)

Nach dem ich hier so alles gelesen habe, und nun auch dieses, (für beide )


Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Was steckt in der Rute? – Teil 1 und Was steckt in der Rute? – Teil 2




 hat der Spruch  wenn Angeln einfach wäre würde es Fußball heißen  einen sehr hohen Stellenwert


----------



## Bilch (24. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ? Was wills du damit aussagen?


Genau das, was @alexpp in dem Kommentar vor Dir geschrieben hat. Eine alte Glasfaserrute würde sich aber noch mehr biegen. Jedoch bedeutet das nicht, dass die zweite ein niedrigeres WG hat.

Wie hier schon gesagt, aus der biegekurve allein darf man nicht auf das WG schließen. Eine Rute, die einen hochmodulierten Blank hat ist auch empfindlicher (das ist jedoch u.a. auch von der Menge und Qualität des Harzes abhängig) - sie kann sich weniger biegen und trotzdem ein niedrigeres WG haben.

Ich glaube, dass man mit der Hilfe solcher Aufnahmen, wie von @alexpp (der der definitiv einer der größten Experten auf dem Gebiet Zanderruten hier im Board ist) nur Ruten innerhalb einer sehr spezifischen Gruppe vergleichen kann; und bestimmen, was für ein WG die Ruten wirklich haben.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Januar 2020)

wenn ihr in euren Betrachtungen zur Biegekurve (guter Ansatz)einfach mal das Material ( kennt ihr das wirklich oder nur die Herstellerbezeichnung?) weglassen würdet,
sondern vergleichen würdet- Rute 2,70 lang , Angabe Hersteller 50 gr WG ,an Spize  gehängt 500 gr , Rute biegt sich so und so ( das ist ne mathematische Kurve- die kann ich Fotografiren/Messen  etc. diei st objektiv und unbahängig von Gefühl des Betrachters etc und ähnlichen subjektiven Mist) und dann bitte auch mit Ruten 2,70 und theoretsichen/ echten 50 gr WG weiter machen und nicht die mit 2,40 ins Spiel bringen.
Kommt man zu einen vergleichbaren /brauchbaren Resultat, dann kann ich weiter machen


----------



## alexpp (24. Januar 2020)

Ein Experte bin ich nicht, habe nur paar Ruten zum Vergleichen. Wenn sich eine Rute bei solchen Vergleichen mehr durchbiegt, verträgt sie auch weniger Gewicht, wird sich also mit kleineren Gewichten besser aufladen. Das verwendete Material dürfte dabei keine große Rolle spielen. Um am Beispiel der Pike und Aspius zu bleiben, bei einer oder beiden Ruten kann das WG nicht stimmen, die Aspius biegt sich etwas weniger durch, hat dann auch ein höheres WG. Wenn sich die Aktion deutlich unterscheidet, muss man etwas aufpassen und nicht nur nach der Spitze gehen.
Um bei meinen Bildern unterschiedlich lange Ruten vergleichen zu können, hatte ich mal auf eine Folie eine Linie mit dem Winkel gezeichnet, mit dem die Ruten eingespannt wurden und waagerecht verschoben. Muss das nochmal nachprüfen. Ansonsten ja, immer gleich lange Ruten vergleichen.


----------



## thanatos (24. Januar 2020)

richtig gut erläutert -a ber  was bringt es bei der Kaufentscheidung - kaufe nach den optimalsten Parametern und stehe dann am 
Wasser und bin damit absolut nicht glücklich . Ja eine Hilfe ist es schon ,aber man sollte eine Rute in die Hand nehmen und sich Verlieben 
dann klappt es auch mit dem guten Gebrauch und dem Spass an der Sache .


----------



## alexpp (25. Januar 2020)

Ich war gestern mit den beiden Yasei Ruten doch neben der Spur, auf der Arbeit mit dem Handy war nicht so gut 
Mit der eingezeichneten Linie von 31° (in dem Winkel waren die Ruten eingespannt) hängt die Aspius doch tiefer durch und ist damit etwas weicher. Ist auch beim Trockenwedeln zu sehen und zu spüren, aber nicht so sehr, wie es die Zahlen von Shimano aussagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Wie wäre es denn, die Biegekurven bei gleicher Rutenlänge zu vergleichen?


----------



## alexpp (25. Januar 2020)

Wird normal auch gemacht. Nur in dem Fall waren unterschiedlich lange Ruten erwähnt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Keine Kritik an deinem Test, nur ist er für mich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> richtig gut erläutert -a ber  was bringt es bei der Kaufentscheidung - kaufe nach den optimalsten Parametern und stehe dann am
> Wasser und bin damit absolut nicht glücklich . Ja eine Hilfe ist es schon ,aber man sollte eine Rute in die Hand nehmen und sich Verlieben
> dann klappt es auch mit dem guten Gebrauch und dem Spass an der Sache .


Genau. Gerade deswegen können die Ratschläge und Testberichte einem enorm weiterhelfen. Und ich hoffe, dass mit Hilfe diesen Threads die Ratschläge besser geschrieben und verstanden werden.
Wenn es um Kauf einer neuen Spinnrute geht, kann ich neben dem Video von Uli Beyer, dass Taxidermist eingestellt hat, auch dieses Video empfehlen.


----------



## thanatos (28. Januar 2020)

@ Bilch 
danke das du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast es so ausführlich darzustellen . Es ist sicher eine große Hilfe bei der Vorentscheidung sich eine neue 
Rute zu kaufen welche Eigenschaften soll sie haben - und dann kann man im Laden sich eine aussuchen die dem entspricht -
dann in die Hand nehmen - und wenn sie einem nicht gut liegt - ´ne andere probieren - besser 20,-€ mehr im Laden lassen als 
im Internet was erwerben was zwar top ist - aber leider nicht für mich .
wie Ulli in dem Video zu Anfang sagte " frag´10 Angler ....."  und so isses auch .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Anmerkungen zu Ungenauigkeiten oder dem Problem an sich kamen ja schon, will ich gar nicht vertiefen.
Noch nicht einmal das relativ einfache Problem der anglerfreundlichen objektiven Vermessung kann als bewältigt gelten.
Vom subjektiven ganz zu schweigen.
Biegekurven sind schon mal viel mehr als die Hersteller resp. Anbieter bieten - die sollten das dem Namen nach doch !?!?
Das nutzbare WG einer beliebigen Rute ist aber für den Außenstehenden ähnlich wie ein Schwarzes Loch im Universum.

Da ich es gerade schon mal geschrieben habe, haue ich es hier auch rein ...

--------------------------------

Rutenblanks:
Es gibt zwei verschiedene Nummerierungen für die Länge, einmal in Fuss wie schon beschrieben,
dann aber auch in Zoll.
Dezimal kommt das nicht einfach durch Ziffernkürzen hin, da 1 Fuss (30,48cm) = 12 Zoll (2,54cm).
So kann eine 902 eine 1082 =2,743m sein, eine  1063 eine 1263 =3,200m.
Manchmal wird die letzte Ziffer aber auch nicht für die Teilung verwendet, sondern damit durchnummeriert und eine weitere angehängt:
1086-2 , 1087-2 , 1088-2, 1086-3 , 1087-3 , 1088-3
Gibt ein Abgucken voneinander und Gewohnheit.

Die Geschichte mit dem UL L ML M MH H XH XXH XXXH ...
ist blöd, nicht eindeutiges, taugt nur zu Relation der Rutenkraft untereinander, jeder Hersteller macht was er will.
Wie bei den T-Shirts, ist eher Zufall bei Baumwolle, bei Angelruten aber auch für ganze Einsatzbereiche.

Da sich international auch bei den Herstellerwerken in Japan Taiwan China Korea die anglikanischen Maße (von 1800 und älter eben) via USA durchgesetzt haben,
sind Rutenlängen in Fuß, halbe Fuß und Zoll klassifiziert,
Rutenwurfgewichte in Unzen (oz), oder Bruchteilen 1/4 1/2 3/4 davon.
Dass die passende Unze "oz." 28,349 g und nicht 30g hat, macht die Sache beim Umrechnen und deutschen Katalogen nicht einfacher.
Eine Angabe 28-56g ist wahrscheinlich genauer als 30-60g.
Ich bin als Mittelweg für das WG in 7g Schritten, das ist metrisch und kommt mit der 1/4 oz hin.

Grundsätzlich ist das mit dem WG viel schwieriger mit der objektiven *plus subjektiven* Bewertung, denn es lässt sich nicht mal eben mit einem Zollstock nachmessen, wie denn eine Länge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Es ist sicher eine große Hilfe bei der Vorentscheidung sich eine neue
> Rute zu kaufen welche Eigenschaften soll sie haben - und dann kann man im Laden sich eine aussuchen die dem entspricht -
> dann in die Hand nehmen - und wenn sie einem nicht gut liegt - ´ne andere probieren - besser 20,-€ mehr im Laden lassen als
> im Internet was erwerben was zwar top ist - aber leider nicht für mich .


Das im Laden ist bei pissigen Ladeninhabern (buy or die) auch nicht mehr so toll sinnvoll.
Da kann man nur den absoluten Müll aussortieren, das krass negativ fällt auf und heraus.
Modernem CF-Compound fühlt man die wahren Eigenschaften aber nicht mehr an, gerade wenn es bewußt designte "Anglerfänger" sind.
Wer probiert eine Rute im Laden über 5 Stunden?
Insbesondere eine Spinrute muss mit dem suchenden Angler ans Wasser, gefischt werden, mindestens gehängert, besser mit Dickfischen gedrillt.
Vorher weiß man nichts, vermutet nur.

Das schöne am Onlinekauf ist ggü. dem Angelladen, dass ich sie begutachten und antesten kann (u. darf - Warenprüfung),
unversehrt gut behandelt wieder zurückschicken kann, wenn sie nach allen Vorinspektionen doch nicht taugt, also nur ein Blender oder "Anglerfänger" ist.

Mag sie der Verkäufer in den Schredder stecken, bei vielen retournierten Ruten mit eklatanten Fehlern wäre es deutlich sinnvoll. Schade oft, das sowas zusammen gebaut wurde.
Im Anglerboard kann man wenigstens viele weitere Interessenten warnen und Fehlkäufe minimieren.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das im Laden ist bei pissigen Ladeninhabern (buy or die) auch nicht mehr so toll sinnvoll.
> ...


Das ist dann aber der falsche Laden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte schon Ladeninhaber, die sagten in ihrer bekräftigten Überzeugung zu ihrem für einige bunte Scheine einzutauschenden Produkt:
"Wenn die Dir doch nicht gefällt, da bringste sie wieder her!"
Umstauschen nach ausprobieren in ein (oder mehrere  ) andere ging dann auch.
Ist aber meist länger her, selbst wenn man als häufiger Kunde und Käufer geführt wird.


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. Februar 2020)

Also meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sehen eher so aus,dass der Online Handel ( leider ) oft viel kulanter ist.Bisher war ich von der Art & Weise vieler Angelshops eher nicht zufrieden,gerade wenn man dann mal ne Retoure oder was in der Richtung hat.Online lief das meistens absolut reibungslos.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2020)

Bei Ruten-Onlinekauf wichtig (zumindest mir): Zur Sicherheit keine schweren, potenziell unterwegs Blank-schädigenden Gegenstände mitbestellen, die dann in derselben Verpackung landen (250-g-Bleie etc.).

Wenn solches Zusatz-Zeug nicht einwandfrei (!!!) gegen Herumfliegen/-poltern in der Verpackung gesichert/gepolstert ist, kann es eine einwandfreie Rute unterwegs unbrauchbar vorab-zerstören. Da nützt dann der beste und stabilste Außen-Karton gar nix.

Kein Bock auf Haarrisse etc. und dann nachfolgendes Gemache (für solches habe ich keine Zeit und will auch keine haben).

Derlei Brocken bestelle ich darum lieber irgendwann extra und zahle halt nochmal Versand - das isses mir persönlich wert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Genau, ich hatte wg. drohender Bleiknappheit Mitte letzten Jahres ein 15kg Paket mit purem Bleiinhalt zusammengestellt, da hat nicht nur der Paketbote geächst.
Offensichtlich wurde das brav getragen und es waren auch keine Wurfspuren festzustellen! 
Nur ein einziges Plastiktütchen am Ende war aufgeplatzt, der Karton in sich war eben schon labil.

Gegenbeispiel: Eine einzelne leichte Spinnrute 2,7m (unter 1oz) bestellt, nicht sonderlich gut verpackt von AM, das Langpaket bekam eins auf den Deckel, das HT ist in der Mitte glatt auseinander gebrochen (immerhin netter Einblick in die Innereien), das ST ist vergleichsweise flexibel und kam aus dem Druck weg.
Wurde ohne Problem ausgetauscht.
Ich habe nun aber einen guten Grund, mindestens 2 gleichlange Ruten in einem Paket zu kaufen , als längste Abstützung eben. Oder noch mehr.
Und klapperiges gewichtiges mehr kommt nicht dazu. Nächste Bestellung war fehlerfrei angekommen, aber auch stabilerer Karton und mehr Polsterwicklung.


----------

